# Great White Shark-DWC-SCROG



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 18, 2009)

*So here's my current indoor grow. It's Great White Shark from Greenhouse Seed Co. Her root system is suspended in an 18 gallon sterling 'tote' filled with Ph'd tap water and Ionic brand nutrients @ 665ppms Im using duel 40-60gal airpumps running 4 6" airstones. This plant was put into flower on June 2nd which puts her just over 2 weeks of 12/12 and there are already trichs stackin' up:hubba:  Never grown or smoked GWS before..never tried scrog before either.. so wish me luck.*


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 18, 2009)

*More info on my DIY trellis and pictures of the GWS in veg*--->*HERE*


----------



## Yoga (Jun 18, 2009)

I just started my scrog.  I can't wait to see your updates.  She looks amazing!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 18, 2009)

turkey dam looks like you got it down pat! nice 1st run. so how muck screen did u fill b4 flip?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 18, 2009)

Looks amazing Turkey.  Bookmarking this. I need to learn how to do that to get away from the autos.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 18, 2009)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> turkey dam looks like you got it down pat! nice 1st run. so how muck screen did u fill b4 flip?


 
Thanks doc, I'd say I filled the screen about 75% or less before the switch, I wanted to account for the stretch ya know.. i'd say it's atleast 80% now? Like I said this is my first go at scrog..so we'll see.



> SPEARCHUCKERLooks amazing Turkey. Bookmarking this. I need to learn how to do that to get away from the autos.


Thanks! Glad to have ya.. Ive never grown autos..and probably never will. It's nice to be in control everything, and most importantly IMO are the clones I can drop one seed and keep the strain for as long as I'd like not to mention the price and risk of ordering seed


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 19, 2009)

yup i left mine go 3/4 full. probably couldve let her go lil longer. every strain is different though. are you going to grow this same strain for a second run so you can maximize on it?


----------



## umbra (Jun 19, 2009)

I have some F2 GWS that motarebell did. He told me he got his from Mr Nice. Then just picked the frostiest male and female, more to preserve the genetic than too alter them. He described it as fruity/skunky, very stoned high. Glad to see ya doin 'em right.


----------



## kaotik (Jun 19, 2009)

nice, i'll definatly be watching this one.. plan on trying a SCROG for the first time myself this season, and am also interested in how the GWS is. :watchplant:


----------



## wannabee (Jun 20, 2009)

That is just a very nice, healthy looking plant.  :watchplant:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 20, 2009)

:ciao:  my friend  that looks Wonderful..cant wait  to see what she looks like in another 6 weeks..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Locked (Jun 20, 2009)

Looking Sweet....I am coppin a squat....:watchplant:   Shld be a fun ride


----------



## smokingjoe (Jun 21, 2009)

:watchplant:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 25, 2009)

*Thanks everybody! Everything is going well, she's starting to stink pretty good now, time to crank up the ONA bucket  Here are some pix*


----------



## kaotik (Jun 25, 2009)

lookin lovely


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jun 25, 2009)

wow


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 25, 2009)

beautiful turkeyneck
cant believe i didnt see this grow..
im actually just finishin up a bag of GWS.
i like it. kind of a different smell too. :farm:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 25, 2009)

Looking real nice *TurkeyNeck*:aok:

I will be sticking around to :watchplant:


----------



## RCCIZMe (Jun 25, 2009)

i woukld wish you luck , but it loks like you eliminated the need  for luck already, 
nice work


----------



## Locked (Jun 25, 2009)

Lotsa green there Turkeyneck....shld be one hell of a yield when all is said and done...


----------



## greenfriend (Jun 25, 2009)

dang looks like you did some serious training on that plant, she is a beast! good goin!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 25, 2009)

woooooo weeeeeeee turkey!!! class act 1st run man. youre running a 400 or a 600? what size is youre screen? anyhow NICE.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 25, 2009)

After busy server tryin to tell you earlier. 
Try in tell you now. 
Looks amazing TN. Nice goin.

Ona and no carbon? or both?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 7, 2009)

*Thanks for the kind words guys, Here we are at six weeks, these things are as frosty as anyone could want and the smell is incredible. This is the first time Ive ran one single plant..momma told me not to put all my eggs in one basket But  I'm anxious to see what she yeilds *


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jul 7, 2009)

looking good how long are you planning to let her go?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 7, 2009)

ShecallshimThor said:
			
		

> looking good how long are you planning to let her go?


 
as long as it takes...GHS claims 8-9 weeks, but, we know that aint always the truth  I'll start watching the trichs in a week or so, I'll cut her at approx. 30-40% amber  Thanks for stoppin by!


----------



## Mr. Moon (Jul 8, 2009)

nice goin! may i ask what ppm did you start with when you began the flowering? and what ppm are you at now with your nutes? i just started flowering and i think i am giving this huge tree to much..


----------



## Trafic (Jul 8, 2009)

That's just one plant?!!  Wow, that's pretty impressive.  Good work.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 8, 2009)

Looking real nice *TurkeyNeck :aok:*


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 8, 2009)

Mr. Moon said:
			
		

> nice goin! may i ask what ppm did you start with when you began the flowering? and what ppm are you at now with your nutes? i just started flowering and i think i am giving this huge tree to much..


 
I started her out at about 665ppm.. got it around 800ppm now. Thanks.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 15, 2009)

*For anyone still watching... Here she is at 7 weeks.*


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jul 15, 2009)

dam turkey makes me wanna gobble em up. looks great. whats ur size screen again? sorry just trying to guesstimate what ur yields gunna be.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 15, 2009)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> dam turkey makes me wanna gobble em up. looks great. whats ur size screen again? sorry just trying to guesstimate what ur yields gunna be.


 
*It's 27"x38" Custom fit* *I'm not sure if it's the strain or scrog or both, but these buds are ROCK hard.. Let me know when you come up with a guestimation  cheers Doc.*


----------



## pcduck (Jul 15, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> *For anyone still watching... Here she is at 7 weeks.*




Where ya been? 

Pffft....Still watching.... where else would we go to see rock hard buds?

Looking fantastic TurkeyNeck, got some huge buds there :aok:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jul 15, 2009)

4-5 zips? hard saying looking @ pics, but im sticking to it.


----------



## Moto-Man (Jul 15, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> *It's 27"x38" Custom fit* *I'm not sure if it's the strain or scrog or both, but these buds are ROCK hard.. Let me know when you come up with a guestimation  cheers Doc.*



Wow TN, just read this whole thread, what a happy camper you must be  Excellent job there, you seem to be setting the standard for SCROG at MP. Please keep those pics coming along.

I'm gonna do some clones soon and will give SCROG a stab as well.  Definitely keeping my eye on this one, bro'!

Cheers,


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jul 15, 2009)

just awesome 
you sold my buddy on scrog for sure


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 16, 2009)

Moto-Man said:
			
		

> Wow TN, just read this whole thread, what a happy camper you must be  Excellent job there, you seem to be setting the standard for SCROG at MP. Please keep those pics coming along.
> 
> I'm gonna do some clones soon and will give SCROG a stab as well. Definitely keeping my eye on this one, bro'!
> 
> Cheers,


 
I appreciate the comments more than you know. It makes me sick to think about how something so natural could be so illegal(for some folks)..either way I take pride in everything Ive done thanks to my friends here at MP.
I dont know about setting a standard, but I am certainly a 'happy camper' brotha-Moto Never let anybody tell you what you can or cannot do... 

and Doc.. I hope your right..4-5 would suit me just fine Cheers!:48:


----------



## smokeytheherb (Jul 16, 2009)

Great looking plant man awesome job on the scrog.  The buds look wonderful can't wait to see the finished product, also did you check your trich's yet?


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Jul 16, 2009)

love that scrog setup... can't wait to hear the yield


----------



## RCCIZMe (Jul 20, 2009)

every time i look at this thread it gets better and better, man i bet TN is grinning , lol did you all see the buds on that one plant?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey man sorry i havnt been on much
i havnt even stopped in this journal i dont think
since the beginning. id say it went well wouldnt you? 
once again youve got my vote for bpotm. your gws looks top notch
and i rather like gws too its good smoke. unique smell too imo.
later mang :ciao:


----------



## tcbud (Jul 23, 2009)

Saw your journal up on the board.  Had to come in and look at the plant that put up that unbelievabley beautiful bud you got up for bpom.
I dont know bout eggs and baskets, but you got a fully wonderful plant there.  Must be real hard bout now just sniffing her.  You steal off a taste yet?
I see I am not the only one who is voting for Turkeyneck this month.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 25, 2009)

*I appreciate the awesome comments.. Here she is at almost 9 weeks(2 days) classic signs of nute stress in the 9th inning buds are silly frosty and solid The smell is incredible and yes.. Ive sampled:hubba:  Most definitely some of the best herb Ive ever smoked and grown. Very potent  I'm really enjoying the scrog..I'll post close-ups of trichs soon.*


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jul 25, 2009)

Looking super awsome there Turkey. How old is she so far? Must be at least 4 or 5 months eh? How big is your light by the way? So what are your plans after harvest? Another SCOG but with more plants or just a single again? She's a beauty that's for sure!


----------



## tcbud (Jul 25, 2009)

:watchplant: 
a beauty....
yep.


----------



## smokingjoe (Jul 26, 2009)

I really don't know what to say.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 26, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Saw your journal up on the board. Had to come in and look at the plant that put up that unbelievabley beautiful bud you got up for bpom.
> I dont know bout eggs and baskets, but you got a fully wonderful plant there. Must be real hard bout now just sniffing her. You steal off a taste yet?
> I see I am not the only one who is voting for Turkeyneck this month.


 
:yeahthat:

*oh what a stunningly awesome  beautiful lady* :farm: :aok:


----------



## purplephazes (Jul 26, 2009)

She's a mighty fine specimen turkey ..oohhh how she makes those hairy palms start to itch ! Very nice indeed ! Peace and all the best !


----------



## earlmaster09 (Jul 26, 2009)

this is so amazing, perfect scrog


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 26, 2009)

*Here are a few close-ups...looks like we still have a little while* 
*"had" to take a sample... for the microscope of coarse* 

*Hey mental.. I think I'm ganna run some power skunk clones from my outdoor crop in the ebb&flow table next.. it's convenient and I gotta keep the ball rollin' right:hubba:  Not sure what method yet, but, I'm liking the scrog.. this is under a 400HPS and she's nearly six months old. thanks again for the comments!*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 26, 2009)

*ohh im soooo glad i found this thread when i did 

AWESOME :yay:*


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 26, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *ohh im soooo glad i found this thread when i did *
> 
> *AWESOME :yay:*


 
well I'm glad to have ya ma'am! thanks for stoppin by


----------



## IRISH (Jul 26, 2009)

whats up besides them rock buds brother TN? . how ever did i let you slip this one past me? very nice dude. keep that fire burning. who's next? lol.

i should get one of these scrogs set up in my old cab, it's about them dimensions. never really gave the screen a second thought. til now , that is.:hubba: .

excellent job friend...Irish...


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 27, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> whats up besides them rock buds brother TN? . how ever did i let you slip this one past me? very nice dude. keep that fire burning. who's next? lol.
> 
> i should get one of these scrogs set up in my old cab, it's about them dimensions. never really gave the screen a second thought. til now , that is.:hubba: .
> 
> excellent job friend...Irish...


 
IRISH whats up dude, thanks for stoppin by .. You should definitely give SCROG a try, It's straight forward and easy.. and It obviously utilizes ALL the light. The only downfall Ive noticed would be res access. With DWC that is.


----------



## sleepwalker (Jul 30, 2009)

Thats  a good look  there Turkey, NICE!


----------



## undrx (Jul 31, 2009)

turkeyneck... yes GWS is impressive and even more impressive it the time you spent tending to her so far... great job! how much you recon she will give in weight?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 31, 2009)

undrx said:
			
		

> turkeyneck... yes GWS is impressive and even more impressive it the time you spent tending to her so far... great job! how much you recon she will give in weight?


 
thanks undrx, I definetly tried my best to tame this beast! I have no clue how much she'll yeild.. I'm hoping for atleast 4 ounces though
Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 5, 2009)

she looks yummy Turkey. What are you doing Nov. 26th?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks buddy....let's see...November 26th... I'm sure I'll be 'gettin fried'


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## tcbud (Aug 5, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> Thanks buddy....let's see...November 26th... I'm sure I'll be 'gettin fried'


 
Guess that will be a Fryday then.

Congrats on the contest results.  Not really sure how else to put that.:confused2: Congrats are in order tho.:clap:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 18, 2009)

*5oz. 20g.* *I like scrog...This is extremely good smoke. I can't emagine how much better it will be after a solid cure *


----------



## Locked (Aug 18, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmmm.....yummy
Great job TN....Those buds look scrumptious.....


----------



## Smot_poker (Aug 18, 2009)

i've always wanted a sidecar bubbler so i can somehow feel (amount smoked permitting) that i'm on a motorcycle of life and my bowl is riding as my wingman. maybe i just have a wild imagination lol. ....

oh yeah the weed is nice too lol!


----------



## RiskyPack (Aug 19, 2009)

Looks almost like my Northern Light after curing.. Very nice


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 19, 2009)

Just grabbed some wire out my shed.
Im going to try scrogin a auto, see how it does next to doing one regular.
I got barb wire, chicken wire, and wire I used for tomatoes.
I was going to go barb wire to make it look cool and all. But its a lot more dangerous and sharper than you think. lol


----------



## cubby (Aug 19, 2009)

Just beutiful, give yourself a well deserved pat on the back.:yay: :aok:


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 19, 2009)

Now that is what i call getting the most out of your plant.

excellent job, you have inspired me, time for a scrog.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh my, Oh yes.  Dang fine harvest there Mr. Turkeyneck.  Oh yes, mighty fine!


----------



## ishnish (Aug 19, 2009)

Sweet!!!!   :watchplant:
i was thinking of doing a scrog for my next grow, now i'm definitely going to!!!
crazy you got almost 6 oz's dry.  i just cut mine down and only got about 2 oz's off a 400 hps...  but it was my first time with dwc... we'll see.
thanks turkeyneck!  :48:


----------



## kaotik (Aug 19, 2009)

nice haul turk, congrats


----------



## Moto-Man (Aug 19, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> *5oz. 20g.* *I like scrog...This is extremely good smoke. I can't emagine how much better it will be after a solid cure *



Congrats TN. Lovely job! Like others, I'm similarly inspired, and have five little Speed Queen clones all primed to go 12/12 in a SCROG 

Enjoy your GWS, I may have to pick up some of those seeds!  

Cheers,


----------



## clanchattan (Aug 19, 2009)

Unnnnnnh!!!!


----------



## IRISH (Aug 19, 2009)

well, well. lookie, lookie, TN got himself a chocolate chunk cookie...

wheres the milk?...:hubba: .


that is just awesome brother TN. i woulda posed it next to the big double.  ...

took some KULT clones yesterday, and brought two in to finish up. slowly getting the new room in shape. coming along nicely...

take care bro...Irish...


----------



## stoner (Aug 20, 2009)

This was very impressive turkey neck, that is an amazing harvest.. cheers dude


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments! I'm glad I could be an inspiration... And I too was very surprised to get almost 6 off of a single plant..I had to put it on the scales twice to make sure I wasnt seeing things I look forward to seeing more scrog journals!  Oh and SPEARCHUCKER.. I'd stay away from the barbed wire..sounds like it could be a painfull harvest.. I bet it would look cool though.
IRISH.. you like my chocholate smiley? that shiz is potent man.. I love it!


----------



## stoner (Aug 20, 2009)

turkey by the looks of those buds, i'd bet your gonna be seeing things soon haha


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 22, 2009)

stoner said:
			
		

> turkey by the looks of those buds, i'd bet your gonna be seeing things soon haha


 

:stoned:I think your right.. I've been seein' alot of the insides of my eyelids lately..  Thanks for stoppin' by.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 22, 2009)

Hello  Turkey..Fine job  on this...Looks as though i came in just right time..Ill take a Jar of that please


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 26, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Hello Turkey..Fine job on this...Looks as though i came in just right time..Ill take a Jar of that please


 
Anything 4U buddy thanks for stopin by


----------



## thedonofchronic (Aug 26, 2009)

my god turkey youve out done yourself.
im really impressed man. whens the next project
gonna be going down? im keen to see all of yours
i havnt been on much but ill be posting more
i cant start indoor again for a while but for next year im going get
some HOG from Thseeds, some BB, and Cheese. later bro :ciao:


----------



## Yellowjacket (Aug 26, 2009)

So turkey, how long did she go? What was trichs like at harvest? Got a few in cold storage so I'm curious.

YJ


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 27, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> my god turkey youve out done yourself.
> im really impressed man. whens the next project
> gonna be going down? im keen to see all of yours
> i havnt been on much but ill be posting more
> ...


 
thanks brotha!, I'm actually thinkin about tryin' the cheese myself, Ive had the beans for awhile...just havent gotten to 'em yet.. good to see ya mang

Hey yellowjacket, I think I started cutting at about 9.5 weeks at maybe 20-30% amber It was a tangled up mess-O-buds so I streched the harvest out over a few days


----------



## meds4me (Aug 27, 2009)

Great Job Turkey...gonna try this one now !~


----------



## ElJefe1971 (Aug 29, 2009)

Turkey - this gives me a SERIOUS goal to shoot for.  Wonderful pics and I'm sure you are enjoying the fruits of your labor.  Well done.


----------



## FlyingNatural (Aug 31, 2009)

Those GWS buds look old school,like some thai i have seen a while ago. 
VERY NICE
Stay cool


----------



## Relentless999 (Oct 19, 2009)

wow!! this has me looking at doing a scrog! awesome job man!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks everybody! This is truly some great smoke.. it's all nice and cured out now and it will knock you on your arse Glad I could inspire others to try scrog! I'm taking a precautionary break from growing for a little while and I'll be moving my grow to another location which will be a little bigger and a little better... untill then... Thanks guys! grow hard!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 21, 2009)

you still gunna hang in these part of the woods still, right turkey? once im legit, hopefully in a month or so ill be firing up my scrog again. funny i reread this & thg's scrog thread over & over. scrog effin rocks. GL 2 ur new adventures & hopefully u still will shoot the **** here.


----------



## IRISH (Oct 21, 2009)

you are talking of your grow location , eh TN? not another site?...


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice Harvest TN ....


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 26, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> you are talking of your grow location , eh TN? not another site?...


 
ofcoarse  MP is my cyber-home and I'm still ganna hang out *Doc *I just won't have an active journal for a little while.

Cheers everyone..:48:


----------

